# room request for Grand Californian RCI exchange



## JulieAB (Nov 1, 2012)

I just called DVC member services about my RCI exchange and they couldn't tell me which view was reserved (pool or park), just that it was a "dedicated 2 bedroom."  When we stayed at BWV last year, the view was pre-booked.  

Does anyone have experience with VGC?  Do they not assign the views?  Can I request anywhere (which I know is not guaranteed)?


----------



## slum808 (Nov 1, 2012)

There are no view categories for VGC. As a member, MS will put in a request for you if you prefer a park or pool view, but it is only a request. I asume they would do the same for an exchange.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 6, 2012)

I am checking out from VGC today. Requested high floor only and about fell over Friday night when the CM said we had a theme park view. Easily watch World of Color from the balcony.

Just my observation, but the decor and quality of the furnishings, decor, etc it seems like DVC had a larger construction budget here than in Orlando. Nicest DVC rooms I have stayed in. But I am a fan of the Arts and Crafts style.


----------

